# Czech-line breeder in Western Canada?



## Vancouver (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

My husband is strangely obsessed with the Czech line of GSDs. I have had some excellent recommendations from people about breeders, but none of them breed exclusively Czech lines.

I've done a bit of research into the Czech lines, and I think that they're more dog than we're looking for. We're looking for a pet primarily (although the dog will go to work with my spouse he won't have a 'job' to do) and live in an apartment. We're prepared to spend a lot of time and effort making sure that the dog gets enough exercise, but I think that medium-drive, medium-energy would be the best match.

Does anyone know anything about this breeder in Vancouver? The sire is from Canczech, which I believe has a pretty good record of producing serious working dogs.
Puppies: Czech Working Puppies-Vancouver, BC (id: 143040) - German Shepherd Dog

I'm sort of hoping to have a decent breeder assess our situation and tell me if a Czech dog is right for us, or if we ought to stick to one of the more traditionally laid-back lines.

Thanks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Why is obsessed with czech lines? looks? abilities? has he ever been around any czech dogs? Just curious.

I don't know anything about the breeder listed. Some czech dogs aren't for the faint of heart.

My female has alot of czech in her with some DDR, if you lived closer I'd let you experience a "day in the life of Masi" LOL..it may change his mind)

I am geographically challenged, but have you checked out Vom Banach? Beautiful dogs and she may have one to fit what your looking for. Not all of them are wind up energizer bunnies

Hoping someone else will chime in and give you some recommendations in your area.
Good luck in your search


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont have a 100% Czech puppy but my puppy is Czech/West German Working line and she's great. Very smart puppy, she figures things out quickly, very friendly, energetic and an escape artist. Not mouthy and loves to cuddle.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

My 7.5 month old is half Czech and then her sire is a mix of DDR and WG working lines and she is A LOT of dog. Definitely NOT a "pet dog" as she needs a job to do.

Now, my pup is HIGH energy, HIGH drive with medium to low (closer to low) thresholds. She is perfect for sport and I think would do well working in out and about in the world as a K9 officer or a Narc dog or the like, but she definitely would not do well in a home with a walk or two a day or just some ball play.

This is just my experience with these lines and to be honest, I wanted this type of puppy/dog and not all the pups in her litter were like this, but they still were "more dog" than others I have seen - they all went to experience GSD or working homes.

I live in an apartment as well BUT my dogs are not "home bodies" as we attend training classes/schH a few times per week and are out everyday training or hiking or doing something. It is VERY RARE that they are relaxing in the house during the day for more than a few hours at a time. 

Zefra does have a hard time settling but it is getting better as she gets older. She always has to be doing something or have something in her mouth. She is also very snappy and when she gets excited (which is pretty much all the time... LMAO) she air snaps and she is also a jumper... lol. At 7 months she is still kinda mouthy and will latch on to your arm and "carry you around" while wiggling her whole body when she gets excited, she just can't contain her excitment usually.. lol.

The Czech breeder you listed, I am not familar with but I can give you some recommendations if you like to PM me - I have a few on my list who I would love a dog from. 

This is my girl:

Wild Winds Zephyr of Cognac - German Shepherd Dog










And I have to laugh at this photo. It was taken this weekend after about an hour of ball play and some training that we did on vacation. 

Stark is on the left, Hunter a WG working line pup from strong working lines in the middle who is about 1 month younger than my female and then there is Zefra on the right... totally shows all their personalities in one photo.... lol.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Elizabeth ~ Zefra looks great! What a beautiful girl, she's getting so big!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lauren. 

Zefra is actually on the smaller size which is nice. Her playmate Hunter (middle in the photo) who is 1 month younger but male, is a little bigger than her, she is a sturdy girl though. 

Time flies, she is growing up!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Thanks Lauren.
> 
> Zefra is actually on the smaller size which is nice. Her playmate Hunter (middle in the photo) who is 1 month younger but male, is a little bigger than her, she is a sturdy girl though.
> 
> Time flies, she is growing up!


She looks alot bigger than Malice, of course there is a 2 month difference in age between them. 

I've noticed Malice is starting to have a hard time settling, she can just go go go, she is calm in the house but she has been asking to go outside more to run. She cant catch Sinister yet but she has alot more energy than him and can run circles around him. A funny thing she does is cry while chasing him, she cries because she cant catch him. :laugh: She's an awesome little girl, full of personality, very confident, nothing phases her. I think this is a great combo (Czech/West German Working) and will probably get another pup with that mix in the future.


----------



## TtailSteve (Dec 25, 2011)

My 6 yo Lexi Von Imbrez is full Chech....all Chech in her pedigree, all working dogs including her mom and father. Lexi is extremely driven and high energy. She is very stable, super friendly, and great in new situations and especially great with kids. (she will lick them to death and my 4 yo nice was pulling her ears all Christmas day and she waged her tail and licked her the whole time). This dog can also take down a 225lb man in a full run and recall on command. 

I personally love the Chech lines. However, high drive does not begin to describe these dogs. We have a large yard and 2 GSDs so she has a playmate. We also are experienced gsd owners If we let her she would run until she passed out literally. The trainer we work with that has 30 years experience training police K9s says he has never seen a dog so focused and so driven. 

My wife is home all day and Lexi has several "jobs". She must have multiple tasks and be worked with daily. 

She's a great dog and I will always have a Chech dog. However, you really need to understand the drive and activity level of most Chech lines. 

Steve


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Steve, I would love to see a pedigree on your Lexi. You can post it here or PM me if you feel comfortable sharing that information.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

check the romance - get the reality -- make the trip and spend the day , go to a trial and see the dogs , contact other breeders - owners etc. Primary importance is a dog who will be able to adapt to what you can provide them. You live in an apartment which has limitations on outdoor exposure . Your dog can accompany your husband to work but then what happens , the dogs sits in a truck all day or in an office / shop .
Get the dog that suits your lifestyle .


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree with Carmen on this one.

When I first was ready to bring home a dog I was still in school and working part time. I also lived in an apartment and although grew up around GSD's I really didn't do much besides play with them and go along with my Dad to agility training once in awhile.

I went with a breeder who understood what that meant and gave me Stark. Show/working cross, medium drive, low energy, basically a PERFECT dog for me at the time. As I started to get involved in sport and had a better understanding of the different lines and what the sport I participated in required is when I started considering the other lines.

There is NO WAY that I would of been ready for a Zefra as my first dog. Even now she is a lot of dog. 

Really, really think about what you want and CAN HANDLE on a DAILY basis. 

Agree with Carmen, visit these dogs, spend time with them, talk to their owners, handlers, trainers, etc.. before you bring one home.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*Czech line Breeder in Western Canada*

I thought I would comment on this post, it seems funny how All forum threads start out with a simple question and quickly take another direction.

In answer the OP question (the link does not seem to work) so I cannot comment on the bitch, I will assume the Sire is either Canczech "Rush" who is currently on loan to the Slovak Police Breeding Facility or his son Canczech Sly. And the end of this video you will see Tony Nikl (owner of Canczech dogs posing with others beside the sign PS Male Levare (Pohranicni straze - Border Army)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF1LTmrA5Ao


It is almost impossible to find a pure Czech line GSD, back in the day the Czechoslovakian Border Army (Pohranicni straze) 
began their breeding program with dogs obtained by the East German border patrol. So, if you look far enough back you will discover there is no such thing as a pure Czech line GSD. You can't breed a pedigree out of a dog.

Canczech dogs has the most stable and healthy Stud dogs availible in Canada and I would highly recommend that anyone wishing to breed to a Sable or Black and Tan GSD contact Tony Nikl. 

Yes, I work with Tony Nikl so I am biased, but our work and the quality of our dogs cannot be dismissed.


At Stud- Zeke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E_aBLcPanJI

At stud- Zeke & Sly

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UfNJ-IlsEQk

Tony can be reached at - Home




Kim & Sandy Moore 
Euphoric FX German Shepherds BC Canada


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeahhh...that post is about 4 years old.


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks, I am aware that it is an old post. the reason I commented is because I found it while browsing the web.

So I thought I would add my comments for people researching in the future.

Kim


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

comments to last posts

" the Sire is either Canczech "Rush" " who is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF1LTmrA5Ao

OWNED by Canczech , not bred by which is the impression given when called Canczech Rush . He is
Corado z Vetrovej lúky

and that is primarily west German working lines.

The other links are to dogs that are a big mix of show lines , Euphoricfx Ezekeil z Canczech

Xly Z Canczech nice dog , largely west german working lines 

this is Czech to me -- a combination of old Czech and OLD DRR - Grimm Pohranicni Straze Grim z Pohrani?ni stráze

Gero Blatenskeho Zamku 
Gero z Blatenskeho zamku

Cordon An-Sat Cordon An-Sat

Cir Vrtovske doliny
Cir z Vrtovske doliny

I had those old lines . And I owned Akut Lablapega , very old DDR dogs , brother Alf strong contributor to working Czech dogs. 

" that anyone wishing to breed to a Sable or Black and Tan GSD contact " this is strange . Not a good plan to choose a breeding partner .


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

Not sure what your point is? I never said we bred Rush did I? 

Look up Canczech Solo- CanCzech's Solo

Zeke's Grandfather

Maybe you can show me a video of one your dogs climbing a ladder, going through smoke etc. etc.

Maybe read my post again, actually read it.

There are No Pure... Czech line dogs, that's all

Have a good night

Kim


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

This is a good Czech dog , Norbo Ben-Ju 

There are no pure Czech dogs , as they are German Shepherds, but there is a national direction which was based on a closed breeding program for the purposes of military/police to apprehend smugglers of goods and people across borders. DDR dogs fulfilled a similar need.
Many of the dogs were spoils of war -- as were the GSD that went into the making of Russia's eastern European shepherd mix .
Pohranicini was the government run facility and three co-operative private citizen off shoots , Jipo-Me , z-Jirkova dvora and z Blatenskeho Zamku .

A lot of things changed since 1989.
Saw quite a few direct imports , Art Lipin progeny .
Have Colin Colin Malemi and Xero Xero z Pohranicni straze CS 
in my pedigrees which are not promoted as Czech nor chosen because they were Czech . A good dog is a good dog.

Kety Betkin Dvor was a female that I imported from Czech 
Kety Betkin Dvor
loved this dog , wished I had known her from a younger age, passed away far too soon from an oral cancer.

this was a litter I had that Kety produced Litter from Bad Derik and Kety Betkin Dvor

had a daughter of Fani dyma z pa mor - pretty hard core working 
Czech lines (sire was hard core west German working lines
Cherokee v d Wolfen)

when the thread opened , it was these types of dogs that I imagine people expect when asking about Czech dogs -- more of the relatively post 1989 era , and they are not pettish dogs for the new to the breed. This is how most people answered. 
The dogs are not the same now. 


"your dogs climbing a ladder, going through smoke etc. etc." 
not a video -- real life -- maximum prisons -- two awards , featured in All Points Bulletin in house law enforcement magazine -- working in tear gas to quell uprising , and another for detection work . Another male in New Mexico similar real life . Washington DC federal buildings -- yes , real life. Two dogs SWAT initial entry , yes again , real life.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

interesting inter canadian hostility. 

i think

you
both

made the same point.


----------

